# Living in Pretoria north and working as a pharmacist



## Larry101 (May 14, 2012)

Hello there, I will be moving to Pretoria from Uk soon. My husband just got a job in Pretoria as a lecturer. Please are there any nice and safe suburbs in Pretoria north that can be compared to the class of those in Pretoria east. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Also, what are the opportunities for an overseas pharmacist. Do pharmacist in SA get paid well. I will be preparing for the exams soon but I don't knw wat books to read. Please any Advice will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Larry101 said:


> Hello there, I will be moving to Pretoria from Uk soon. My husband just got a job in Pretoria as a lecturer. Please are there any nice and safe suburbs in Pretoria north that can be compared to the class of those in Pretoria east. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Also, what are the opportunities for an overseas pharmacist. Do pharmacist in SA get paid well. I will be preparing for the exams soon but I don't knw wat books to read. Please any Advice will be much appreciated. Thanks


Larry101, where is your husband going to work as a lecturer?

Why did you decide on Pretoria North?

I have relatives in Pretoria, Lynnwood Manor, all homes are protected.

Regarding salaries for pharmacists, guess it depends on where you are going to work, retail, hospital, private, etc.

Have you done a google seach yet?

Welcome to the forum and I hope you will love living here.


----------

